# Dark Angel Rumours



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a little late posting this but I couldn't see it posted on here anywhere yet. It's just a small rumour and I don't know how trusted a source it is so have some salt at the ready, but it's a start.



Stickmonkey said:


> Next incarnation will see expanded use of chaplains. Rumor is they may be able to be taken in groups and assigned to lead troops, like wolf guard. If solo they stay elite slot, if Interrogator they are hq.
> 
> Heard this stuff elsewhere before, however coming thru a more trusted source now...
> 
> Rumor of plasma cannon sponsons on DA tanks. And a special Plasma main gun predator or vindicator...


Make of it what you will, it's just a rumour.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmmm.... Saw this a couple of days ago, don't remember where, but I thought that it would be interesting to see. There is precedent for doing that with units like Chappies, wolf guard were mentioned, and crypteks and Necron lords are very similar to what they are describing. Only time will tell.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Please yes! I like the idea of chaplains running around in a cross between wolf guard and sang priests - much more original. And who doesn't like plasma on their vehicles? Maybe a new land raider variant?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Some form of executioner predator? Like the sound of that.

If they just fixed the bike and tactical entries in Codex: DA then it actually wouldn't be so bad a hotfix.

Still, I await the Day Belial is more than a sergeant with 3 wounds!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like Dark Angels. 

I really like Chaplains. 

And I fucking love Plasma weaponry. 

I like the sound of these rumors, been looking for something to get me going with the Unforgiven once again.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope this isn't true, it's taking me forever to do my Knights Of Blood, the last thing I need is irresistible Dark Angels coming out with tons of Plasma goodiness to bugger things up for me even more!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, if these rumours pan out, my SW may be getting a run under the DA codex. I love using other codices from time to time. I also love plasma weapons.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

More Plasma! Wooo! 
Its about time SM's got a tank sized Plasma weapon. Saves me having to explain my custom datasheet PlasmaRaider to every new player i game with.

DA getting some love is a good step too, just not one that interests me.

SGMAlice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

This would cool, time to play the wait and see game.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

id love to see chaplin dreadnoughts in there


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry to say but is there a point in even listening to rumours anymore, with GW been so tight lipped about any forthcoming releases, where were the rumours about LotR, most if not all rumours now are more speculation and wishlisting, i wish it wasnt so especially for CSMs, but thats the truth of it, these DA rumours while interesting are prob more speculation and wishlisting, tho i will point i do hope im wrong, very wrong.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Sorry to say but is there a point in even listening to rumours anymore, with GW been so tight lipped about any forthcoming releases, where were the rumours about LotR, most if not all rumours now are more speculation and wishlisting, i wish it wasnt so especially for CSMs, but thats the truth of it, these DA rumours while interesting are prob more speculation and wishlisting, tho i will point i do hope im wrong, very wrong.


LoTR did blindside everybody thats true... but you have to admit with it being the less popular system, most people probably thought no-one would care about a rulebook revamp.

As for listening to rumours... well, they are still getting some things right. The Nid and Space Wolf releases were predicted right for a start, as were most of the models comming out with them. Soo... in effect, it is still worth listen to them. Just make sure you listen to the known reliable sources more then anything else. They may not get everything perfect, but they still provide enough of a heads up to keep speculating interesting.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> I'm a little late posting this but I couldn't see it posted on here anywhere yet. It's just a small rumour and I don't know how trusted a source it is so have some salt at the ready, but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> Make of it what you will, it's just a rumour.


this has given me an idea for a converted predator with plas cannons like bit like the baal, hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm think i'm gonna do it


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I suppose your right about that, the nid/SW release rumour had been going around for sometime tho in the end it was right, i dont know tho i think with this year been most prob release of 6th ed, i think wishlisting for all armies that havent been redone at least for 5th is rife now and any thing remotely pointing to a new release for such armies is been jumped on and blown into something bigger, just how im seeing it probably just me been abit pessimistic, but at the end i still do hope most rumours are true.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH, as a long term DA player these are the things I'd like to see:

*Free twin-linking or reduced cost for plasma weapons.
*Mortis dreads in the core codex
*Inner Circle Deathwing Terminators (Think Paladins)
*Sternguard ammo for Deathwing with storm bolters
*Heroic Intervention for Assault Terminators
*A choice of at least Master-Crafted weapons for Belial
*Terminator Armour options for Azrael and Ezekiel
*Scouts back in Troops with option for Teleport Homers (Namaan, FFS)

I'd also like to see a tidy-up of their fluff. It annoys me to see Tacticals in white Deathwing robes when the Deathwing is the 1st Company and is supposed to always fight as Terminators. If they insist on doing it, at least allude to a 'initiate' rank in the Deathwing which precedes entry to the 1st company.

Perhaps I'm unusual, but I'm not really desperate for lots of new whizzy toys. What I want to see is a Chapter that is feared because as the 1st Chapter of the 1st Founding, they know what they're doing better than anyone else and have a legacy of excellently maintained ancient hardware to back it up.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

As long as they pay the price, I see no problem with those ideas. I'm pretty sick of seeing Loyalist armies getting awesome stuff with a token pricetag.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Sorry to say but is there a point in even listening to rumours anymore, with GW been so tight lipped about any forthcoming releases, where were the rumours about LotR





GrizBe said:


> LoTR did blindside everybody thats true... but you have to admit with it being the less popular system, most people probably thought no-one would care about a rulebook revamp.


Actually, there were rumours for couple of months before the LotR release throwing around from Harry and on the LotR sites.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Actually, there were rumours for couple of months before the LotR release throwing around from Harry and on the LotR sites.


Must have missed those... as did everyone else as i don't remember Harry ever mentioning it... I remember him saying it surprised him... but not him predicting it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Must have missed those... as did everyone else as i don't remember Harry ever mentioning it... I remember him saying it surprised him... but not him predicting it.


Harry said there was stuff planned for LOTR back in November (though I admit he didn't say anything about what it might be) and that the team of sculptors had been expanded to allow the same focus to be put into 40k and WHFB whilst the LOTR projects were in progress.

Tankred was the one who confirmed there would be a new release and that it would be new books for the skirmish, though granted that wasn't until the start of January. 

But anyway, I'm diverting the topic of this conversation now, so back to the Dark Angels


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

See.. most people would think he'd have been talking about The Hobbit stuff I'm guessing, which is meant to come out around Christmas with the movie...

But yeah.. back to Dark Angels. lol.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I always wondered why SM armies didn't have some form of tank plasma(las/plas doesn't count), so this would be awesome. I'd like to see raven wing and deathwing given more attention and distinction.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope Interrogator Chaplain Asmodai will be makeing a comeback in the new Codex.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

GW will have to greatly change the way the current DA dex is to separate it from C:SM

lets hope that they do so...*so i can't bitch about it for not being absorbed by C:SM*

any chance of Cypher making a comeback in the Next CSM dex?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Small bump:

From http://www.thedarkfortress.co.uk/tech_reports/5th-edition-codex-rumours-2.htm


> Someone was fooling around with urls in GWs site and came across a new page entitled 'Dark Angels'. This new page is in the style and format of the introduction pages to the Blood Anglels and Space Wolves (and many others).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440171a&rootCatGameStyle


Just doing a bit of rumour-mongering


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting find MC


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I debunked that a while back. Look at the number for the link, specifically 'Cat440171'. Its basically their old page from before their stuff was put in with the normal SM stuff. Dark Eldar are 440170 and normal Eldar are 440172.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Judas Masias said:


> I hope Interrogator Chaplain Asmodai will be makeing a comeback in the new Codex.


 Feel like it might be Sapphon or Boreas may make an apperance as models but wouldn't mind getting a new Dark Angel model in my army


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Fallen said:


> GW will have to greatly change the way the current DA dex is to separate it from C:SM
> 
> lets hope that they do so...*so i can't bitch about it for not being absorbed by C:SM*


I'm hoping they do something crazier than beans. Beans being very crazy. I mean much of what made Dark Angels unique seems to have been dived up to everyone else. Granted their mix of abilities is still unique and they are fun to play, I just sometimes feel that I'm playing with my hands tied not allowed to use Ironclads or even real Venerable Dreadnaughts etc all for Deathwing Assault. May as well play Grey Knights at that point. Being able to have Chaplins like wolf guard would be interesting.

Would love to see more plasma and even cheaper plasma for everyone. They apparently love plasma, but it isn't cheap enough to make the armies match the fluff on that one. Personally I'd really like to see Ravenwing and Deathwing given more weapon options so that they could operate on their own (even if it required them to do so). Granted I wouldn't expect Jump Terminators or Deathwing Devastators...but that would certainly make them unique enough to not be filed into the SM Codex.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm. If not for the horrendous paint scheme and traditional lack of special-ness, DA could have been the one SM army I actually like. Seems like they're doing something about one of them at least. But woe, dat paint scheme 



Marneus Calgar said:


> snippety-snap


According to google, that page was first indexed in 2005, and last updated in 2007...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like Azrael to get a new look. As he stands a little short nowadays!


----------



## zbrann91 (Jun 21, 2011)

Have yal picked up the new White Dwarf and put together the bindings of it and the last few WDs to make the beginnings of a picture? It is quite obviously a Dark Angel, with Robes and a Plasma pistol. Possibly hinting toward a DA codex soon?


----------



## p13th0r4 (Oct 22, 2011)

Plasma!
Robes!

Fallen or Dark Angels.










*ninja'd me brann ;-D


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

zbrann91 said:


> Have yal picked up the new White Dwarf and put together the bindings of it and the last few WDs to make the beginnings of a picture? It is quite obviously a Dark Angel, with Robes and a Plasma pistol. Possibly hinting toward a DA codex soon?


creepy dark angels creeping on the creepy bindings of my wd's like that! IT'S DAMN CREEPY!


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to see Deathwing/Ravenwing wielding plasma cannons. Maybe a rule that allows a re-roll on the first overheat of the game.


----------



## zbrann91 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah exactly like that post up there, I totally though BTs as next dex before I saw that and changed my mind to DA


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Plasma cannon wielding terminators and Attack bikes perhaps?

Now I'm aroused.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't utilize plasma all that much, I'm more of a melta man but I love Chaplains. If their use is expanded, and if we see a Chaplain dreadnaught (which is something I've wanted for a long time) then I may give that codex a run. I used to be a big fan of DA, this just may be enough to re-ignite that spark.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

We are all getting our hopes up. When the WD binding is done it will be an add for Dread Fleet 2 coming soon! Only $215.00 this time.


----------



## dreadnought1995 (Feb 24, 2012)

What I'd like to see is bikes cost brought down, Chaplin Dreads are an amazing idea would love to see that and the idea of squads of Chaplins really excites me and it would fit so easily with the fluff and give us more CC punch and I would love a biker squad of Chaplins to support my ravenwing army. Hopefully Liberians get improved as well.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Wouldnt it be funny if the image on the spines of WD end up been pics of Chaos Space Marines, lol,


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if the image on the spines of WD end up been pics of Chaos Space Marines, lol,


I think it would be funnier if it just had 1 SM from every chapter with its own codex with a big finger from GW at the end to show they laughat our pathetic attempts to find out whos next.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a thousand son in gloomy lighting. The shoulder pads have a faint flame pattern and there is something gold sticking out where the helmet is starting. Also the cloth is pure white (considering the light) and not beige/bone like a DA would be.

Definitely Thousand Sons, this.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nah.. its one of the oft fabled Adeptus Cookstodeus. The Emperors Personal Chefs. Thats an apron and the 'Holy Pistol of Instant Sandwich'.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Nah.. its one of the oft fabled Adeptus Cookstodeus. The Emperors Personal Chefs. Thats an apron and the 'Holy Pistol of Instant Sandwich'.


No, no, no. GW already released kitchen crew models. They call themselves Dark Eldar Wracks.

If you look closely at them you will see that they all wear chef's aprons and note they all carry a mixture of rolling pins, knives, meat cleavers and one even has a tenderiser! Also note how a couple have "spines poking out of the back" that we all know are really spice racks!

I so want to do an army of them now but green stuff chefs hats on them all. Ancient Haemonculus Gordon Ramsey and the true Hell's Kitchen!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

That is hilarious Stephen...

My votes on the picture being Cypher, that way GW has the satisfaction of cockteasing all the DA fans while hinting at the obvious fact that CSM are being released.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if the image on the spines of WD end up been pics of Chaos Space Marines, lol,


Could be with Stickymonkey on Warseer rumouring Chaos SM's to get the next Codex. Maybe after the next piece of the puzzle is exposed it will give a clearer picture and nail it. I am going with DA at the moment but we could get a curve ball.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

It is clearly a striking scorpion on the WD spine. they decided that a 3+ save was enough of a reason to turn them into green power armoured things.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Watch, it has nothing to do with anything other then "They were the first chapter, they were the first to get spine art"


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Boc said:


> My votes on the picture being Cypher, that way GW has the satisfaction of cockteasing all the DA fans while hinting at the obvious fact that CSM are being released.


PLEASE BE SO!



WarHammerman said:


> Watch, it has nothing to do with anything other then "They were the first chapter, they were the first to get spine art"


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> No, no, no. GW already released kitchen crew models. They call themselves Dark Eldar Wracks.
> 
> If you look closely at them you will see that they all wear chef's aprons and note they all carry a mixture of rolling pins, knives, meat cleavers and one even has a tenderiser! Also note how a couple have "spines poking out of the back" that we all know are really spice racks!
> 
> I so want to do an army of them now but green stuff chefs hats on them all. Ancient Haemonculus Gordon Ramsey and the true Hell's Kitchen!


will you be my waifu? c,:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright, I'm going to take a stab at it.

The spine art when lined up will depict the return of Lion El'Jonson for 6th Ed.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Nah, its just a Salamander on a night out. 

Robes, check.

Pistol, check.

Hand bag . . .

Wait and see.:grin:


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

It's new art for Chapter Master Azrael


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Or, its art depicting Lion El'Jonson confronting... what's his name... Cypher.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

personally i dont think the spine thing is a hint of anything,it is clearly a way to get people to buy a copy every month and nothing more than that, its a bit like a really lack luster part work, you pay a fiver every month for two years and at the end you have a massive pile of GW catalogues with a pretty picture on the spine that generally does not line up and is different colours and faded in places. by the time we get to the right hand side of the picture in 20 magazines time there will be a speech bubble saying "sucker" coming out of the Da's mouth


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hmm. If not for the horrendous paint scheme and traditional lack of special-ness, DA could have been the one SM army I actually like. Seems like they're doing something about one of them at least. But woe, dat paint scheme
> 
> 
> 
> According to google, that page was first indexed in 2005, and last updated in 2007...


Haha, thanks for the info on that 

Same goes to GrizBe, although, there isn't any saying that it won't be where the next DA's are going to be. But I agree, they'll probably create a newer one closer to the time to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Any new News or DA rumors as of late?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm gonna go as far as to repeat a rumour I heard... the spine art will depict a Dark Angel and a Chaos Space Marine. Betime you see the Dark Angel, Codex Dark Angels will be out, and betime you finally see the Chaos Space Marine, their new codex will also be out... which links with a lot of rumours about when DA and Chaos will be coming (Q2/3 and Q3/4 respectively). 

I shall wait and see


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I hope a DA / CSM starter similar to the AoBR set.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> I'm gonna go as far as to repeat a rumour I heard... the spine art will depict a Dark Angel and a Chaos Space Marine. Betime you see the Dark Angel, Codex Dark Angels will be out, and betime you finally see the Chaos Space Marine, their new codex will also be out... which links with a lot of rumours about when DA and Chaos will be coming (Q2/3 and Q3/4 respectively).
> 
> I shall wait and see


A fine idea, but I'm not so sure.

Three issues and we can see very little. A coservative estimate for another four issues before the DA is complete, for a total of 7.

For arguments sake, lets assume another 7 for the entire Chaos marine.

Thats a total of 11, from the current 3 issue picture. Wouldn't that put the chaos release firmly into 2013? Seems a bit off to me, though I could of course be wrong. :grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

DecrepitDragon said:


> A fine idea, but I'm not so sure.
> 
> Three issues and we can see very little. A coservative estimate for another four issues before the DA is complete, for a total of 7.
> 
> ...


They don't have to be standing side by side


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Majere613 said:


> TBH, as a long term DA player these are the things I'd like to see:
> 
> *Free twin-linking or reduced cost for plasma weapons.


Or, an option (HQ or otherwise (perhaps some kind of named techmarine/master of forge)) that allows their plasma weapons to not GetHot! They keep their stuff up to spec, ports cleaned, etc - and it simply doesn't overheat like everyone else.

Same cost, same gun - no danger. 

What I'd want to see is more plasma options - a plasma razorback, a plasma predator, a dual-plasma dreadnaught.

Or perhaps a 'heavier' plasma option, like the Multi-Melta - an even better plasma weapon that they have access too (Which would, even for them, still Get Hot!)

And then put that on your vehicles, or special weapons options.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Thunderfire Cannon - Plasma?

Range: 60"
Strength: 7
AP: 2
Type: Gets Hot! Heavy 4, Blast or Heavy 2, Large Blast (or maybe just Heavy 1)


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

if attack bikes got plasma cannons, then that would be a strong competitor with the multi-melta. It is a good idea. 

Hopefully there is abundant plasma weaponry on other models besides heavy support tanks, because I don't have any tanks, just land speeders and dreadnoughts...


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

MidnightKid333 said:


> if attack bikes got plasma cannons, then that would be a strong competitor with the multi-melta. It is a good idea.
> 
> Hopefully there is abundant plasma weaponry on other models besides heavy support tanks, because I don't have any tanks, just land speeders and dreadnoughts...


Are we assuming a change to the blast marker rules? Because as it stands, I would definitely NOT want abundant plasma weaponry.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

Twin-linked plasma jetbikes would be pretty sweet. Hey, I can dream.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

was at warhammer world today to have a look at the vampire counts art display, whilst there i thought i'd have a look at the miniatures cabinets, it took me some time to find the dark angels. 

the selection of dark angels on display was 1 attack bike and 3 normal bikes, hidden away in the corner on the bottom shelf with the blood angels (of which there is 2 shelves), the little card thing is their saying what army it is, but nothing to say the rest are out being used for photography or gaming


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice, that is a good sign when the army is no longer on display for any reason.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Skari said:


> Nice, that is a good sign when the army is no longer on display for any reason.


But usually it's an even better sign when they say "This army is away for Photography" because it means they're definitely being used. 

Although, with GW being so tight on Rumours they might not do that anymore?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Marneus Calgar said:


> But usually it's an even better sign when they say "This army is away for Photography" because it means they're definitely being used.
> 
> Although, with GW being so tight on Rumours they might not do that anymore?


Very likely they wont. It wasn't something they did all the time anyway, just with the "less important" releases or WD articles.

Now they have an almost fanatical need to stamp out rumours, I dont think they'll let any little thing slip.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

GW, rumor fascists .

im shocked that the DAs didnt have all their characters there...or at least Samuel to go with the bikes.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

In terms of a DA Book I think the effects will be more simple then what's been said (Chaplain Idea would make the book no different to SW)
maybe a Classic DA rule back would be more interesting (I.E roll a D6 on a 1 the squads moves towards the nearest enemy unit but is relentless for that turn)
,Making Obsidian swords in the book (maybe +1 attack)
Stubborn Deathwing- much better then fearless
No need for a plasma pred- Maybe make the mortis dread heavy support and MAYBE give it a rule where enemy units have to re-roll cover saves.

Characters? Most likely the 2nd Captain-since they love to add possible next chapter masters into books. oh and Psychic powers-seriously need revamping beyond just 3 powers

My ideas for the Book whenever it comes out.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> In terms of a DA Book I think the effects will be more simple then what's been said (Chaplain Idea would make the book no different to SW)
> maybe a Classic DA rule back would be more interesting (I.E roll a D6 on a 1 the squads moves towards the nearest enemy unit but is relentless for that turn)
> ,Making Obsidian swords in the book (maybe +1 attack)
> Stubborn Deathwing- much better then fearless
> No need for a plasma pred- Maybe make the mortis dread heavy support and MAYBE give it a rule where enemy units have to re-roll cover saves.


I would think Chaplains were different from Wolf Guard, but the concept is similar. Oddly it's also like Eldar Warlocks, granted they have limited places to go. Not sure if they need a new character but I wouldn't mind some model updates, plenty they could do there so I suppose one would be great, but I'm still waiting on plastic Deathwing that doesn't require 2-3 kits to make. Think they could offset the possible lost sales by letting them use more of the other SM units they don't have yet anyway.

Still holding out for Deathwing with jumppacks and/or lascannons though. SOMETHING to make pure Deathwing units more flexible.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

What if they bring back Asmodai or what ever his name is. Then give him a rule that allows you to take a unit of just Chaplains with various weapon options and additional rules. Maybe allow the unit to gain fleet or furious charge along with the litanies of hate rules, they would be well within the fluff and fairly powerful unit to add to your force.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

And seeing as the SW get Marines riding massive wolves, why can't DA get marines riding massive eagles.
And BA can get marines riding massive syringes. And UM can be riding Matt Ward. And RG can be riding massive Ravens (If they don't get a character called Edgar or Poe or something then I'll be miffed).

Everyone gets to ride a massive, instinctively without morals creature.


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

Orochi said:


> And seeing as the SW get Marines riding massive wolves, why can't DA get marines riding massive eagles.
> And BA can get marines riding massive syringes. And UM can be riding Matt Ward. And RG can be riding massive Ravens (If they don't get a character called Edgar or Poe or something then I'll be miffed).
> 
> Everyone gets to ride a massive, instinctively without morals creature.


No...please god NOOOoooo...:headbutt::headbutt:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Orochi said:


> And seeing as the SW get Marines riding massive wolves, why can't DA get marines riding massive eagles.
> And BA can get marines riding massive syringes. And UM can be riding Matt Ward. And RG can be riding massive Ravens (If they don't get a character called Edgar or Poe or something then I'll be miffed).
> 
> Everyone gets to ride a massive, instinctively without morals creature.


If that is the case I demand my Tiger marines to ride GIANT TIGERS!!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If that is the case I demand my Tiger marines to ride GIANT TIGERS!!


Or possibly huge ginger tabbies?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Or possibly huge ginger tabbies?


LOL!!!! Seriously funny!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude if GW will let your guys ride around on ginger tabbies I have to be the first to call dibs on under-developed pygmies. My Space Marines will be known as the Lords of the Pygmies (they don't know that we fucked with their genetics to keep them under-developed):grin:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Dude if GW will let your guys ride around on ginger tabbies I have to be the first to call dibs on under-developed pygmies. My Space Marines will be known as the Lords of the Pygmies (they don't know that we fucked with their genetics to keep them under-developed):grin:


You just cant have them mate. Guard already have all the Ratlings.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Orochi said:


> And seeing as the SW get Marines riding massive wolves, why can't DA get marines riding massive eagles.
> And BA can get marines riding massive syringes. And UM can be riding Matt Ward. And RG can be riding massive Ravens (If they don't get a character called Edgar or Poe or something then I'll be miffed).
> 
> Everyone gets to ride a massive, instinctively without morals creature.


Terminators riding massive eagles right? I... support this. I guess. Seriously, I do like DA but playing them feels like I only have access to a quarter of the SM codex with terminators not as good as Grey Knights at first turn deep-striking (their one big bullet point) and paying 10-20% more per unit. Granted in the average battle all of that isn't really a huge deal but DA could almost just file into the SM codex with some unique ruled unit additions right now. They need something bizarre to make they stand out from a rules prospective.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe a Palanquin carried by watchers? 
Something for the Interrogators to ride-could have a interrogation table on it too


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Get one of those glass-walled Pope-Mobiles for the Chaplains.

Honestly - what I'd like to see in DA is not only a beefing up of the whole force to bring it up to par with other, more recent Dex's, but also a beefing up of the separate forces: make Deathwing more 'stand alone' - make Ravenwing more 'stand alone' - make the Chalpains/interrogators and non-Wings be able to make a proper stand (and yet still feel DA and not like standard SM's).

Yet let them mix. Like how "Death Company" is a seperate-but-part of the Blood Angels -- or how The Inquisition is a seperate-but-part of the Grey Knights.

Themed, mix or solo-able.

That's what I'd love to see.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

My prediction for the Dark Angels is this: On one of the sprues for the DA (upgrade sprue perhaps) you will be able to get a Las/Plas for the Razorback. The DA are the Plasma chapter so why not make this available as an upgrade for them yet still usable for everyone else (SW,BA,SM)?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Kisses all round if Cypher and Belial get a new models and rules.

Assuming both the models and rules are good.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Taking a deathstar squad of Chaplains would be fun


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

If chaplains can be put in squads like wolf guard they'll be pretty crazy. Run a deathwing army with assault terminators and a chaplain leading each squad. Not only would you reroll wounds from the lightning claws but they'd all reroll misses from the chaplain. It sounds awesome but a little bit OP.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I Want Chap Dreads For Dark Angels


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

kickboxerdog said:


> I Want Chap Dreads For Dark Angels


I agree, and maybe plasma guns with the assault profile instead of rapid fire. Change range to 18 to balance


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

A Chaplain Dread is cool and all, but doe sit really do, just reroll it's own attacks when it assaults? It cna't be attached to a squad. They'd have to give it a lot more attacks to make it viable in cc imo, dreads are mean in cc, but they just don't have enough attacks to be real killing machines. They're much better suited as mobile weapons platforms that can smack stuff around in cc should the need arise. Though with the rise of special weapons on dreads like the blood angels claws and such, they probably will make something for it.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Scythes said:


> A Chaplain Dread is cool and all, but doe sit really do, just reroll it's own attacks when it assaults? It cna't be attached to a squad. [...]


So... What if they made a chaplain dreadnought that could be attached to squads? :suicide:

More likely would probably be to give such a unit some kind of worthwhile and defining aura effect (which are popular these days) coupled with increased staying power for said unit (which are also popular these days, venerable, no +d6 for melta, damage roll modifier and so on).

Then again I'm not sure that would sway me from the opinion that I have about Chaplain Dreadnoughts which is "cool" to something like "Cool and useful!"


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

It would up sales of FW's Chaplain Dread, it's such an awesome model and was my first FW purchase.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm maybe a chaplain dread and a new azriel model and I'm happy.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Scythes said:


> If chaplains can be put in squads like wolf guard they'll be pretty crazy. Run a deathwing army with assault terminators and a chaplain leading each squad. Not only would you reroll wounds from the lightning claws but they'd all reroll misses from the chaplain. It sounds awesome but a little bit OP.


No less OP than BA termies running around with FNP...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Be more appropriate if you could have 3 Chaplains as 1 HQ-but again I do not think this will ever happen with Chaplains-It wouldn't make sense to the Codex Astartes-not even as a minor deviancy from the Codex


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

more plasma, more plasma for everything, it should be an upgrade for every vehicle, troop, hell I want servo skulls with plasma pistols held in their teeth.

with that being said, I would LOVE it if one line in the dex was changed as well. Tactical marines currently reads "One space marine my replace his boltgun with... plasma gun at xx points." I would love to see "Any space marine may replace his boltgun with... plasma gun at xx points each."

then theres the hopeless dream that they'll rebalance the points...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, the new paint starter sets have DA in them over smurfs, this lends credence to the DA being the new loyalist poster boys


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Fuck, not as poster boys...
Now I can't bitch about the ultrasmurfs as much :ireful2:


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Is it just me or are those shoulder pads white now?


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Igniskhin said:


> I would love to see "Any space marine may replace his boltgun with... plasma gun at xx points each."
> 
> And "Any Deathwing Terminator may replace his stormbolter with a storm-plasma-gun


There we go fixed, but yes, more plasma.



> Is it just me or are those shoulder pads white now?


In the picture? Horizontal Tactical Marine arrow I assume. If these guys are on the paint box though I would think they're at least bound for a Codex update. Strange to deliberately advertise for an army who's book is limited and semi out of date (playable of course) and FAQ'd (not that anything tells you that offline). Figured that was the logic for always putting blue first.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Right is it me or is there a whole lot of potential units to be found in the new Ravenwing book by Gav Thorpe.
It struck me as odd that in the first few chapters there is an avalanche of new unit types and weapons that are very specifically described and detailled. Anyone else think this might be a prelude to some of the new models?

Examples:

- Plasma cannon Land speeders
- Elite ravenwing bikers with plasma guns on their bikes and thunderhammers
- Deepstriking land speeders
- Darkshroud land speeders which create a "shield of darkness"
- several more which I don't recall at the top of my head.


----------

